# LG KP500 bluetooth problem



## thepanoogie (Apr 7, 2010)

I can connect to other phones via bluetooth and sometimes I can send one message via it but then I get a broken square box at the top of the screen. I have a couple of paired devices on my phone and one has a green padlock that is open and next to the name on the right of the screen there is a picture of a mobile and it has a line through it. Another paired device has a red padlock that is closed and also has a picture of a mobile with a line through it on the right of the screen. Why can't I send via bluetooth?:4-dontkno


----------

